# Need Honest Feedback



## weather96 (May 19, 2016)

Good afternoon everyone. My grandfather has a passion for drawings and more recently paintings. Most of his work is done via Acrylic. Personally, I think his artwork is sell-able. My question is for the art community: is his artwork sell-able and if so, how much? I need honest feedback -- if it won't sell in your mind, please tell me.

































Again, I need honest feedback... if they are sell-able for a good profit, then we may open up an e-commerce website. Thank you for your feedback, I appreciate it.

Ben


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I love the flow in the second image it's beautiful I can't say weather or not anyone would buy any of his art because buying art is subjective preference, would I buy it no, would I hang it on my wall yes definitely!
but someone would buy it for sure


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

Is it sellable? I'd say so. Will it sell? The first thing to go when the economy turns just a bit south is art. People don't like to order something online when they can walk in, pay, and walk out with it. There are 300,000,000 Americans, at least 280,000,000 fancy themselves artists.

LOL, seriously, I would offer it locally in coffee shops or the like at a modest rate, say 25-50 bucks per picture. If they move, start adjusting your price a bit higher gradually. Also, if it sells locally, then start thinking online sales of an established professional artist. 

I've learned that I can get 75 bucks for my 11 x 14 inks, 100-150 bucks for my 18 x 24's all day long if the public is in a buying mood. If they're not, I can't give them away.

The pictures are very nice. But even amateurish art sells if the public thinks it might be a good investment, or that genius might possibly be involved. A local billionare paid several million bucks for a pile of candy and put it on display in her museum.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

coffee shops are a brilliant idea


----------



## bbbaldie (Feb 12, 2016)

meli said:


> coffee shops are a brilliant idea


Buying coffee that isn't exactly cheap and buying art go together well. My first public exhibition was in a coffee shop, I didn't sell any originals, but did sell three prints.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Great works! I love the egrets! especially the Snowy!

I cannot add anything to what the others have advised except, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I like the bird paintings, I think they are sell-able but selling original art online is not easy.


----------

